# Best place to get sandpaper?



## TCM (Sep 3, 2012)

So, it took me all of about 15 seconds to realize that there are better places to get sandpaper than Lowes or HD. 

I have been looking around online, and I have found some great prices, but i'm not sure if what they carry is decent quality. Sandaper

Where do you all get your sandpaper from? I would need 9x11 sheets as I have a little porter cable quarter sheet sander.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Inexpensive sandpaper will be less cost effective than really good stuff --- even thought the good stuff can cost 3 to 5 times as much, it will last 5 to 10 times as long

I like Klingspore but I understand 3M is also good.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I usually get my random orbit disk paper from amazon.com. The quality has been good. 

George


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

This is the site for Klingspor sandpaper. It is probably the best there is for woodworking.

https://www.woodworkingshop.com/


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Also, if you are lucky enough to have a Klingspore store near you, you can get REALLY good deals on their "seconds" bin. For them, "seconds" means belt paper that is perfect except for imperfections in the joints. I've bought that and cut it to squares and it's terrific and at a great price.


----------



## TCM (Sep 3, 2012)

The nearest store to me is about 75 miles. If I ever get to that part of town, i'll be sure to stop in and take a look. 

I think i'm going to buy a little from woodworkingshop.com, and see if I like it. I know the price is definitely good.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I buy the 3M paper at HD. I like the non slip backing on the 3M paper, its great for sanding on the lathe. I buy the sheets and cut them into strips with a paper cutter.


----------

